# Just finished this new prop for 2010



## dadabigalow (May 13, 2009)

Made this new prop out of an old dresser drawer, (2) $4 Disco wands (looked more like a Light saber) and some "Printouts" of pictures of old gages








This is one from last year I updated with the PlasmaDisc.








This is what they should look like on the front porch.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice! The have a good "mad scientist lab" look to them.


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

Very cool! I love it!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice Dada! I love the mad science theme.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Awesome! I'll have to scrounge my kids room for lightsabers... Looks really good!


----------



## dna1990 (Jul 18, 2008)

Very authentic!

So good, they deserve just the slightest white light...a few single white LEDs maybe. Otherwise in the dark setting, it looks more modern than it really is.


----------

